# Fish to eat Thread Algae?



## Gio (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in need of some fish to trim this stuff in my tank. From what I've seen there are few contenders: 

Siamese Algae Eaters - great as juveniles, apparently stop eating the stuff as they mature.
Cherry barbs - The ones in the stores are too small to avoid being eaten by my angels. And besides, I've seen a tank full of Cherry Barbs AND thread algae.
Rosy barbs - Are these effective against thread algae, and do they nip fins?
Mollies - I just don't want one, ditto American Flag Fish.

Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

My SAEs will eat most types of long algae if I don't feed them... they just don't eat my cladophora.


----------



## Gio (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks. How long do you stop feeding them for, and what about the other fish in the tank?


----------



## Gio (Jun 20, 2006)

I've just been reading about Oto cats. Does anyone have any experience with these eating brush or thread algae?


----------



## black_dragon_i (Jul 24, 2006)

I do not know if at the time the algae was just to much but the one oto I had did absoluely nothing about it that I could see. The suggested number is 1/10gal but have heard that you really need to go higher than that to see any results from them. May try 2-3 in a few days to see if they will deal a blow to the algae on the back of my glass.


----------



## Gunter95 (Mar 15, 2005)

Rosy barbs are great. They don't nip fins but get to be around 6". Unsure about the thread algae though.


----------



## stcyrwm (Sep 1, 2005)

SAE's don't even eat it as juvies never mind adult. My flag fish eat it but you nixed those. Only other fish I've heard of eating it is Amica Splendens. Like flag fish they have a rep for not being peacable tank fish (my flags are sweethearts).

Good luck, Bill


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I know you said "fish", but just in case you can't decide on a fish... Amano's will eat it. And glass/ghost will not.

Or that's my experiential observation anyway.


----------



## Osiris (Jul 7, 2006)

My black molly seems to eat it, just not too much at a time.


----------

